# what do you think the next AC game would be named?



## HungryForCereal (Sep 2, 2015)

what do you guys think?


----------



## lPeachy (Sep 2, 2015)

Ohhh good question!
I honestly can't think of anything but I imagine it'll either go more natural or more built up and city-like. but we already have city folk so... I'm not sure! Something else City-esque I'd imagine. Or like Forest Folk to go along w/city folk? xD
IDK, I'm bad at this.


----------



## Nimega (Sep 9, 2015)

AC: Living Further? I don't know, it's just a random idea that came to my head, haha!


----------



## Toadette (Sep 9, 2015)

Animal Crossing: You mine now


LOL IDK


----------



## kenna (Sep 12, 2015)

This is a really good question. I can't even think of anything. Newer leaf. Who knows hahaha


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 13, 2015)

Animal Crossing: Sea Life
Animal Crossing: Fantasy World
Animal Crossing: World Traveler

Idk


----------



## Squidward (Sep 13, 2015)

There are so many possibilities that I can't even think of anything right now!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 13, 2015)

Sequel Subtitles:

World Traveler
Universe
New Beginnings
The Next Step
Old and New


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

Animal crossing; Frat parties galore


----------



## Yumei (Sep 15, 2015)

Animal Crossing:
A         cross Time.  Ahhh but it wouldn't work with Japanese.  ...but the English titles don't reflect the Nihongo anyway...
Legends.
Dreams.
Amusement Park.
Carousel.
Life.
Horizons.
Train Station. XD


----------



## jaarloo23 (Sep 23, 2015)

Overall, pretty much as expected, and no real surprises. As for Demerit, I read that he is not available because of an eye infection. Names that come to mind that you might wonder about.


----------



## JellyLu (Sep 29, 2015)

Animal Crossing: The Chicken Crosses the Road
*wow I'm lame ;;*


Anyway, I really like the idea of World Traveler o: As for my guess I'd have to go with Animal Crossing:Metropolis


----------



## Diegoboy (Sep 29, 2015)

pastellrain said:


> Animal Crossing: Sea Life
> Animal Crossing: Fantasy World
> Animal Crossing: *World Traveler*



...another vote for "World Traveler" 

My guess would be some kind of play on words for wall street involving turnips?


----------



## Boccages (Sep 29, 2015)

Animal Crossing : Mario Kart 8 edition.

I want an Animal Crossing with the Mario Kart 8 DLC course graphics.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Sep 29, 2015)

World Traveler sounds like a good name!  Otherwise maybe.....

Animal Crossing: Culture Crossing?  I can't think of any others.


----------



## Moose716 (Oct 3, 2015)

Animal Crossing: Bright Sky
Animal Crossing: New Moon


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Oct 4, 2015)

I like *World Traveler* and *The Next Step*.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 4, 2015)

Animal Crossing: Villager Slave Trade


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 5, 2015)

i think it might be more woods or forest themed of a name like maybe forest life, or something along those lines lol


----------



## Nena (Oct 9, 2015)

yea animal crossing world travelers sounds sooo cool


----------



## Kristen (Oct 9, 2015)

tsukune_713 said:


> i think it might be more woods or forest themed of a name like maybe forest life, or something along those lines lol



Well, Dōbutsu no Mori is Animal Forest, so Forest Life may be too similar for them to want to do that, but it's still a good title!



Diegoboy said:


> ...another vote for "World Traveler"



I really like World Traveler. Reminds me of the rumours villagers spread about you. Just imagine, "Animal Crossing: Stump Maker" or "Animal Crossing: Bell-Pincher"... hehe, but World Traveler is still a good name and what I would personally prefer.


----------



## Keiko (Oct 10, 2015)

Animal Crossing: Worlds Crossed, maybe? The reason I think that is because I imagine the next Animal Crossing game would be so cool if you could use your 3DS camera to sort of identify yourself, and it would be like you're in their world, or their in your world? I don't know how to explain it, all I know is that it sounded better in my head.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 10, 2015)

Animal Crossing: You can move furniture like in HHD


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 11, 2015)

stargate said:


> Well, Dōbutsu no Mori is Animal Forest, so Forest Life may be too similar for them to want to do that, but it's still a good title!



lol well yeah its similar, but im hoping at least for the wii u version that itll be more of a perspective from behind with trees and houses being bigger like the mario kart track so i think itll look more like a forest/ the movie type of town XD


----------



## MayorSammy! (Oct 11, 2015)

AC: Wii U xD


----------



## radioloves (Dec 27, 2015)

Hmm,

Urban Style
Country Life
Countryside
Deep sea
Under the Sea
Rural Style
Night Life


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 28, 2015)

I was thinking about this not long ago, how in Japan, they actually made more sense as "Animal Forest: Come Over", "Animal Forest: Let's go to the city" and "Animal Forest: Jump Out" since all 3 made new advances- WW was the first time to play in another's town directly, City Folk added the City, and New Leaf was literally the first in autostereoscopic 3D. Their English names haven't really played to the same level with Wild World, City Folk and New Leaf. Next will probably be some weird title as well like Mayor's Village or something.


----------

